# Bloody show - semi-urgent questions



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

OK, so assuming it's not caused by sex and/or vaginal exams...

1.) How much blood do you need in the discharge to definitively call it bloody show? (Might sound like a silly question, but I only had a little streaking. Still, it was definitely blood.)

&

2.) In multiparous (sp?) moms, is there bloody show earlier on, because the cervix typically dilates earlier? So might it show up a few weeks before labor, maybe? (I'm 35-ish weeks, second full-term pg.)

Thanks!


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

With my first two, it never started until I went into labor...
This time, I've had it for 5 days now and no active labor (also pPROM). Sometimes a little, sometimes a lot(ish). Streaks and some blobs, mixed with mucus.
Seems my cervix has a lot of work to do, and is showing it.









I wouldn't even call it bloody show, except I've had killer contractions accompanying it. (even though I'm not in active labor)


----------



## MonP'titBoudain (Nov 22, 2005)

Well, actual bleeding in the third trimester is not normal. So, if it is bloody, stringy mucous accompanied by contractions or other signs of pending labor that's when I would call it bloody show. For me, I have had PTL this time around at 30 weeks with definite bloody show (bloody mucous along with lot's of crampy contractions and diarhea). Last time I didn't get any bloody show until I was in active labor.









I don't know what mulitparous means so I can't help there.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

first rule out hemorrhoids

mucous too

some pink tinge or bright red? and amount some streaks about the width of several hairs or blotches- or teaspoons full...

probably the best plan would be to call your provider and rule out something serious ..


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

I had bloody show with my last 3 babies weeks before they were born.


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

Anecdotal:

With my first, I didn't have bloody show until the day before I went into labor.

With my second, I had bloody show from a couple days before 35 weeks until he was born at 37 wk 1 day. So I had it for about 2.5 weeks. It was hard knowing if I should leave the house or not, with labor feeling like it was impending...."everyone" thought I would go any day and I kept hanging on and hanging on which in the end was great bc he was fully cooked when he came out.


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mwherbs* 
first rule out hemorrhoids

mucous too

some pink tinge or bright red? and amount some streaks about the width of several hairs or blotches- or teaspoons full...

probably the best plan would be to call your provider and rule out something serious ..

It's definitely not hemmorhoids. It's a bit of discharge like regular, a bit more solid than usual, with little hair-like streaks of pink. It wasn't a whole lot. That's why I was wondering how much you need for it to be "official" - not that I had too much and was wondering if it could be something more serious.

ETA: Thanks for the replies everyone! They've helped me out. Now all I gotta do is bake for a few more weeks and we should be good. Heh.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *truemists* 
It's definitely not hemmorhoids. It's a bit of discharge like regular, a bit more solid than usual, with little hair-like streaks of pink. It wasn't a whole lot. That's why I was wondering how much you need for it to be "official" - not that I had too much and was wondering if it could be something more serious.

ETA: Thanks for the replies everyone! They've helped me out. Now all I gotta do is bake for a few more weeks and we should be good. Heh.


sounds like mucous plug


----------



## shireen (Oct 30, 2014)

I've never seen bloody show; I go from nothing to everything dilation-wise.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonP'titBoudain* 
I don't know what mulitparous means so I can't help there.

Multiparous means someone who has given birth before; a term for second and subsequent pregnancies.


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

Doesn't sound like much, or of any real concern. You could be starting to dilate....which, as some have noted, can still take weeks before 'active labor'...that might bring on some bloody show. I have seen it happen occasionally this early, stop and start again until full term. As with what you describe, 'not much' at all--red enough to know it's blood, but a very small amt, minor capillary breakage in cervix maybe, from pressure of baby's head and/or contrax?


----------

